# Size Limit Wrong for MH1 Lake Trout Zone



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I read the 2011 fishing regulation book that the DNR just put out and it listed that the size limit for for keeper lakers in the MH1 zone is anything under 27 inches. I thought thought that the lenth limit was going to be under 24" this year. A reliable source told me that the rule book may be in error. Anybody know the scoop?


----------



## GrandSam (Jan 22, 2011)

Charlevoix 
Rogers 
City 
Presque 
Isle 
Harrisville 
Tawas City 
Frankfort 
Arcadia 
Grind- 
stone 
City 
MH 1: DeTour, 
Cedarville, St. Ignace, 
Mackinaw City, 
Cheboygan, Rogers 
City. May 1 - 
Sept. 30 
(lake trout 
and splake) 
The maximum size limit 
for lake trout shall be 
27, except that the daily 
possession limit may 
include no more than 
one (1) lake trout 32 or 
greater. The minimum 
size limit for splake shall 
be 22. 3 
This is what the rule book has.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

GrandSam said:


> Charlevoix
> Rogers
> City
> Presque
> ...


I was told by the DNR a while back that the maximum size would be 24" for 2011. A reputable source told me today that the 27" max in the book is wrong. I havn't heard the DNR's official response yet though.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I was told by the DNR a while back that the maximum size would be 24" for 2011. A reputable source told me today that the 27" max in the book is wrong. I havn't heard the DNR's official response yet though.


The guide reflects what the Fisheries Order says. See page 4:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FO_200.10_317498_7.pdf


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I was told by the DNR that anglers went over their quota of lakers in 2010in the MH1 zone. The DNR also told me that if anglers go over that quota again in 2011, then with penalties the result would likly be a complete lake trout closure for 2012. The size limit was suposed to be changed so anglers could only keep one fish over 32 and then only lakers 24" or less. If the limit is 27" or less like it was in 20010, then anglers will very likely go over their quota again and really get punished in 2012. If that happens and it's becuase of a DNR screw up with the limits in the regulations, then that would be a terrible example of fisheries managment and heads should roll.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I just got a DNR press release today that says that the MH1 laker regulations will change on May 1 (when the lake trout season opens). They did have a note in the guide that said that the Lake Erie walleye regulations would change on May 1, but there was nothing in there on Lake Trout reg changes in MH1. That line about new data for Lakers is either a mistake or a lie. They had all their Lake Trout data months ago and I had heard about the new regulation changes months ago too. This is a sad case and shows how inept some people are in the DNR. This new law will be unenforceable as court precedence has been set where the rule book is the law, even when the DNR makes mistakes in the rule book. And even with the press release out pointing out the error, the DNR still currently has the erroneous lake trout limit in their 2011 fishing regulations on their website. This is sure to confuse a lot of people this year. Lets see now the DNR has increased the Lake Erie walleye limit even though walleye numbers are down there. Conversely the DNR is lowering the lake trout limit in MH1 even though laker numbers are up there. These follies make no sense at all and call into question the competence of our fisheries managers. It looks to me like Rodney Stokes needs to make some major personnel changes. 

Here's the section of the press release I'm writting about:

---------------------

There are two changes to the 2011 Fishing Guide that go into effect beginning May 1.

The daily possession limit for walleyes on Lake Erie will increase to six (up from five).

The maximum size for lake trout and splake in management unit MH-1 in northern Lake Huron will be 24 inches (down from 27 inches), except one fish may measure 32 inches or longer. 

Both changes were made when new data became available after the 2011 Fishing Guide went to press.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

It is getting to where you need to retain an attorney to understand the fishing regulations any more.  

I remember when all you had to be concerned about was an inch or two increase in the size limit of a particular species every so often. Guess it is just a sign of the times.....


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FO-200_347966_7.pdf


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

You all know this stems from the Feds and the 1836 Treaty Right ????
As it stands right now, sportsman are taking what fish are there to catch LAKE TROUT !!! Tribal doesn't have a market for them yet so they have been coming in under their quota. Take a look and see what the Planting Data is on MH 1 for lake trout, Millions (and these are 6-8 inch fish) have been planted over the past 5 years. If I remember right over 1/2 of the Lakers checked by the DNR Fish people at the launches where in the "NO KEEP" slot, But no tickets issued, Now Lets move the No Keep slot to 24 - 32 inches, Yep thats going to solve the problem. It's my opinion there is something else deeply seated here, Like maybe a bargining chip for the 1836 treat rights, Again Sportsman are flipping the bill for King Salmon Plants in Nuns Creek ( Mandated by the feds mind you) to plant Kings in nuns Creek until 2013, Netting for salmon is suposed to take place a mile off shore, QUESTION: Anybody try to Fish St.Ignace the month of September last year ??? they basicly had the bay in front of the nuns netted closed, and if thats not enough they also had the mouth of the nuns netted off... NICE... As far as Im concerned they should let them take the salmon right out of the Creek, It'll make the bay around St.Ignace a whole bunch safer to fish thats for sure. As it stands right now there are 2 ports in Michigan that the Tribe can legally Commericaly net Salmon, St.Ignace up here And lelauna in the lower, Watch that grow next year when the feds tell the state your sportsman are over again and we are going to "Close" the lake trout season for you .. UNLESS ???????? What a ****ing Joke this whole things is... and we are going to end up paying for it ..PRICELESS !!ne_eye:


----------

